# Lenar 254II



## goatman1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I own a Lenar 254II tractor and I need to replace the alternator. From past experience I know it is hard to get replacement parts for these tractors. I know that the engine is a Mitsubishi (truck engine) because I already replaced the oil filter with a oil filter that fits a Mtsubishi engine. So I am trying to find out if the alternator can also be compatible with another make of alternator. One that I can buy locally at a parts store. Does anyone have an input?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WElcome Goatman! I'd take it in to a Napa or other auto parts store, as an alternator would be a likely generic fit. Should be relatively easy to at the worst, do some fabbing to get something to work out. Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Alot of times it's just the brushes and you can find some that are a little larger and sand them down to fit. Good Luck


----------



## bushhog (Nov 30, 2010)

I found a source fir a Lenar OEM starter...
Gary Krigbaum [mailto:[email protected]] 
Red River Parts Supply Company LLC 
319-892-3354 319-654-6174 c
Give him a call or e-mail with the part number and see what he has.
Bushhog


----------

